# Population Genetics > Autosomal Genetics >  DNA links between personality traits and facial features

## Dagne

Are there any DNA reasearch going on linking personality traits and facial features?

It seems to be possible to establish the so called domestication phenotype with animals where behavioural and physiological traits are connected. Could it also be possible determine whether or not our face shape gives any insight into what kind of personality we fit into?

----------


## observatrix

No. Y-Dna just means relationship some ancient paternal ancestor. The modern descandant could be of any phenotype ofcourse.

----------


## sparkey

> No. Y-Dna just means relationship some ancient paternal ancestor. The modern descandant could be of any phenotype ofcourse.


The question wasn't about Y-DNA.

For what it's worth, I don't know of any such research.

----------


## Novice

With so many people engaging in cosmetic surgery, it would be hard to draw any credible relationship between facial features and other factors. I would guess it's more likely that genetics would manifest in behavioural influences rather than facial traits.

----------


## MOESAN

surgery kept off, it's possible that some basal behaviour tendancies are linked to genetic inheritage and that some links could be discovered with facial features themselves genetically inherited for the most. That said, cultural environment and some unweightable factors are acting on final deportment and mental more than this genetic inheritage. A very unsteady ground I think where our possible agendas can very well interfere, so?

----------


## arvistro

When I look into someone's face I see a lot about this person. Maybe it is just a wrong idea of me, but I quickly decide whom to trust on which matters just looking into face and maybe general figure.
Sometimes I need to ask a question or two as well to test initial feel, initial catalogue of men faces and relevant behaviours.

----------

